
Show HN: Toxnic – Remove Toxic Content on the Internet - fa7pdn
https://faizanahmad.tech/toxnic/
======
easytiger
_filter bubble intensifies_

This is very bad, concerning, in pretty serious ways.

One man's toxic is another's manure.

The point of having the tools of any basic grown up, as I was taught from a
pre teen age, is to know how to discard things that are problematic.

Letting an algorithm do it is the end of days. For reasons too obvious

This is so on point as a concept that I initially thought it satire

~~~
fa7pdn
Agree with your points but as we are being taught to cope with the negativity,
we some times need a toxicity free experience on the web as we learn to cope.
Moreover, toxic stuff like "fuck you", "you piece of shit" should always be
toxic no matter who you are. The main goal of the plugin is to remove such
content.

------
fa7pdn
Developer of the browser extension here. Please ask any questions you may
have.

I have been working on this extension for over a month. There is hardly a day
when I don't come across toxic content on social media. Some days when I am
down, I don't want to see such type of content, hence the development of this
extension. I hope the community here will like the idea. If that's the case, I
will work on improving the machine learning models and developing it for
chrome and mobiles.

I am also going to make the code for the extension open source shortly.

